# Anyone used exotic pets .co.uk site



## denk15 (Apr 1, 2008)

hello, new to the forums  i hope this is the right place to post this

well i found this website, which i was thinking of purchasing an egg eating snake from!

anyway i was wondering if anyone has used this website to purchase animals from, and if so, how did you find them, what condition were the animals in etc....

thanks in advance


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

i have and mine were ok but their are alot of storys about how bad they are use the search button and youll find lots of stuff about them


----------



## denk15 (Apr 1, 2008)

ok thankyou


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Don't Use Them They Are Sh*t And Should Be Closed Down


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

see :lol2:


----------



## al_mcc (Aug 21, 2007)

yeah, there have been some pretty disgusting pictures/stories involving that site...i wouldn't risk it...you can probably find most things they advertise much cheaper and in better condidtion elsewhere anyway...it's always good to see and check the animal you're going to buy before you hand over the cash aswell.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Most of your local shops can get egg eating snakes


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i personally wouldnt reccomend this site


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Check the classifieds on this forum - maybe put up a wanted ad.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

stay well away,they dont deserve to be able to keep such interesting animals or any animals for that matter. as posted above if your looking for something post a thread in classifieds and im sure you will get what your looking for at a good price : victory:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

As mentioned, your local shop should be able to get Egg Eaters in for you. 
I they are willing, and don't yet know of a supplier of them (there is one that often has them, but it's not a well known one) get them to give me a call at Exotic Plant and Pet Centre and I'll point them in the right direction.
Ally


----------



## denk15 (Apr 1, 2008)

ok thanks for the replies  i guess ill stay away from them then.....its a shame because they have some interesting animals advertised!!

ill ask around my local shops and see if they can get me one  thanks again


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

Prime example of how absolutely terrible this supplier can be, and that even though you may really want something they have, its just not worth taking the risk, not only of heartbreak...but of a big hole in your wallet.....

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/r-i-p/93713-r-i-p-princess-killed.html


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

I am very weary of that site, I havent used it, but I dont think I ever would anyway.

Thats the only reason I dont have an egg snake yet :lol2:


----------



## kitkat (Mar 16, 2008)

Dont know about exotic pets but have bought egg eaters from living jungle website before and they were great little snakes, well delivered, lots of advice and eating happily.


----------



## claralouise (Mar 12, 2008)

oohhh just looked at living jungle very nice egg eaters


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I have had a few problems with them.


----------



## Monitor-Girl94 (Mar 25, 2008)

i found that site a few weeks ago and was thinking about ordering something from them. think i might pass now after reading this and just ask my local rep shop if they can find it for me : victory:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I've heard nothing but bad things :bash:


----------

